# Joomla dies after update with millions of errors

## Warhead

Hi everyone,

I did my update yesterday, as usual, emerge --sync, emerge -aDNtu world, etc-update, emerge -a --depclean (though I did not remove anythinge here, since I have not compiled the latest kernel image) and revdep-rebuild.

Everything is fine so far, but since then my joomla installation throws hundres of errors:

```

trict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::import() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/import.php on line 29

Strict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::register() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/loader.php on line 71

Strict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::import() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/import.php on line 32

Strict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::register() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/loader.php on line 71

Strict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::load() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/loader.php on line 161

Strict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::register() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/loader.php on line 138

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::clean() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/import.php on line 33

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::_cleanArray() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/environment/request.php on line 463

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::_cleanArray() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/environment/request.php on line 464

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::_cleanArray() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/environment/request.php on line 465

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::_cleanArray() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/environment/request.php on line 466

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::_cleanArray() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/libraries/joomla/environment/request.php on line 467

```

I found a thread here, describing a version conflict between, php 5.3 and 5.2. But I am quite sure, I did not update php. eix dev-lang/php tells me:

```

 Installed versions:  5.3.5(5.3)(17:07:24 02/12/11)

```

Can anyone give a hint on where to start having a look at this?

Regards

Warhead

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I have an old bb that I run and isn't being maintained, so no updates, 

works fine with php 5.2 but didn't like it when I updated to 5.3

So I masked php 5.3 series, until I can get into the code and clean it up.

To mask php-5.3* add to /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>=dev-lang/php-5.3

>=virtual/httpd-php-5.3
```

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

this is from the dev-lang/php-5.3.5 php.ini:

 *Quote:*   

>  ; Error Level Constants:
> 
> ; E_ALL             - All errors and warnings (includes E_STRICT as of PHP 6.0.0)
> 
> 

 

And this is from an older version:

 *Quote:*   

> ; error_reporting is a bit-field.  Or each number up to get desired error
> 
> ; reporting level
> 
> ; E_ALL             - All errors and warnings (doesn't include E_STRICT)
> ...

 

The get the old error reporting behaviour back, you'll need

```
error_reporting = E_ALL 
```

 And remove " | E_STRICT".   :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## Warhead

I apologize for taking that long to respond. Changing the error behavior solved this issue. Many thanks.

Regards

Warhead

----------

